# Joan Bailey



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

Is her book "How to Help Your Gun Dog Teach Itself" accurate/helpful? I only ask because that is what I'm trying to train my first dog from and I don't wanna screw it up.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

It is a well thought of book that covers the dogs first 12 months.


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

ok, thanks. I just wanted some confirmation that it wasn't all made up since i wouldnt know one way or the other  .


----------

